
A $1,300 smart crib is vulnerable to a hack that rapidly rocks babies - fortran77
https://www.businessinsider.com/snoo-smart-crib-hacked-security-researchers-shake-at-dangerous-speeds-2020-4
======
tekdude
I'm genuinely curious: is "wifi-enabled"/"smart" (on devices that are
historically non-tech) an actual selling point for some group of consumers? Do
people actually ask for it, or are they just getting sold on it or accepting
it because there isn't really a choice?

~~~
intopieces
This is baby gear. There is no logic when it comes to baby items -- it
exploits the part of the brain that wants your kid to have the best, no matter
the cost, and more tech = better.

------
fortran77
> The crib is fitted with a motor and mobile app that connects to WiFi, and
> security researchers found that they could hack into it and cause the device
> to shake at high speeds.

Wow! When your baby gets older, you can use it as a paint mixer.

